# LAWRENCEVILLE, GA: #14022/1818 Young White F



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*This young girl was e-mailed to me to crosspost. She is currently at the Gwinnett County Animal Shelter in Lawrenceville, GA, which is a very high kill shelter.*

*The only information there is about her is that she was found as a stray, and is large, friendly and scared. *

*I do not have any more information about Miss #14022/1818. *
*Please contact the shelter for more information.*

*Lawrenceville, GA is about 35 miles northeast of Atlanta.*

*Miss #14022/1818*

*







*


*Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog*


Gwinnett County Animal Control
884 Winder Highway 
Lawrenceville, GA 30045
770-339-3200
[email protected]


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wow, she is beautiful! I love white Shepherds!


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

bump her up!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No longer listed.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

